# Forum Rules



## Frederik Magle

I would like to draw all members' attention to the Forum Rules, which has just been updated to include more specific terms regarding the »general behavior« when participating in the discussions on this forum.

Kind regards 
Frederik


----------



## Frederik Magle

The Forum Rules has been updated with a small clarifying addition to the Guidelines for General Behavior:

The addition is:


> This applies to all communication taking place on talkclassical.com, whether by means of posts or private messages.


.

Note: We cannot monitor private messages (PMs) since they are - as the name says; private. However, you can always forward any private messages you consider to be spam, or abusive, to a member of the staff and we will look into the matter.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*sometimes...*

I'm referring to my webpage in order to show my music...is this wrong?

http://pages.videotron.com/svp/

Thank you.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

In practice, dispensation from an over-technical reading of the rules re: promotion has been granted to active forum participants- (and you most certainly qualify as an active forum participant!):tiphat:

It's really a matter of "spirit" rather than "letter" of the law. If a member arrives, takes part in our discussions, and then refers back to non-competing (e.g.: not another forum, for instance) off-site locations pertinent to the member's endeavors, that's understood- it's cool, and it's even an enhancement to our interactions here.

Contrarily, if a user arrives and THE ONLY THING THEY DO is to make reference to off-site links, web-addresses and the like, then it leaves us with the impression that it's advertising, unilateral self-promotion... giving us that 'spammy' feeling that has us thinking we're being used, as opposed to entering a symbiotic relationship.

'sall right.


----------



## speak2deb

Hello Moderator, 
I'm designing a classical concert brochure and I'd like to ask people's oppinions on what they like and what they don't like. I'd like to include some links please. The links are not to anything self promoting. Just examples of brochures. Is this okay? Here they are for you to look at if you like. 
I'll wait to hear from you. Thanks

London Symphony Orchestra http://cde.cerosmedia.com/LSO_201011season/1C4b8ba21e6bceb012.cde

Bergen Filharmoniske Orkester
http://www.harmonien.no/katalog/

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra http://www.issuu.com/liverpoolphilharmonic/docs/rlpo2010-11


----------



## Frederik Magle

As long as it is not promotional, it will be fine.

Welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Krummhorn

We would like to draw all members' attention to the Forum Rules, which has just been updated to include more specific terms regarding the »general behavior« when participating in the discussions on this forum.

Old version:

_Members may not post/blog any messages or insert any images that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise in violation of any laws._

Revised version with added terms (bolded):

_Members may not post/blog any messages or insert any images, *nor insert URL links to any images or text* that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise in violation of any laws.
_
Such changes are reasonable and prudent considering the main emphasis of this forum. Basically, let's keep it clean, ok?


----------



## SimonNZ

Where can I find specific information about numbers of warnings and numbers of strikes to be given before further action is taken. And regarding the length of time involved in "temporary" bans?


----------



## Ukko

SimonNZ said:


> Where can I find specific information about numbers of warnings and numbers of strikes to be given before further action is taken. And regarding the length of time involved in "temporary" bans?


If you properly emulate Casper Milquetoast, that data will be superfluous to your needs.


----------



## Krummhorn

SimonNZ said:


> Where can I find specific information about numbers of warnings and numbers of strikes to be given before further action is taken. And regarding the length of time involved in "temporary" bans?


Warnings/Infractions along with their accompanied points and time duration are specific for each type of rule violation. Posting spam will earn you 50 points and a permanent ban ... posting an ad for cousin Roy's old plow horse would get you a warning and the ad would be removed.

Usually, a first offense will be in the form of a warning with zero points issued ... however, if a member posted a pornographic image or listed the URL to lewd images, there will be no warning - immediate infraction points will be issued and/or a temporary ban could be given.

Warnings/Infractions may be discussed internally by the forum staff before they are issued. Spam and lewd images/links to lewd images do not require staff discussions, and any staff member is fully empowered to take the necessary and immediate action to guarantee the safety of this site.

Information of "who" has "how many" infractions/points, or "who" is about to be temporarily banned, is classified information and will never be published on the open boards, nor in PM's, VM's, Blogs or emails. Any individual member can check their own warnings/infraction point level from their profile page.

Infractions or Warnings are in the form of a PM from the Talk Classical Messenger to the individual member only.

The forum rules are quite clear ... warnings and/or infractions are issued when there are violations of the Rules and Regulations

If the member goes about his/her business on this forum, and can agree to disagree and not get into flaming wars or ad-homs, they have little to worry about.

Of prime importance is to remember that Talk Classical is membership only forum, and privately owned/operated.

All operating expenses of this forum and our sister site Magle International Music Forumsare owned by Frederik Magle, who being an active member himself, has also empowered an all volunteer staff to assist in the daily operation of both sites.


----------



## Krummhorn

Not to continually beat a dead horse ... but another reminder is quite in order:

*Guidelines for General Behavior*

Be polite to your fellow members. If you disagree with them, please state your opinion in a »civil« and respectful manner. This applies to all communication taking place on talkclassical.com , whether by means of posts, private messages, visitor messages, blogs and social groups.

»Trolling« is not welcome. A »troll« is someone who intentionally posts derogatory or inflammatory messages with the deliberate intent to bait users into responding, ranging from subtle jibes to outright personal attacks.

*Do not* post comments about other members person or »posting style« on the forum (unless said comments are unmistakably positive). Argue opinions all you like but do not get personal and never resort to »ad homs«.

*WARNINGS AND/OR INFRACTION POINTS WILL BE ISSUED FOR VIOLATIONS OF THE ABOVE RULES ... PERIOD!!*

Every member agreed to abide by these rules when they joined this forum. By checking that "I Agree" box, we have your 'signature of acceptance' that you actually read those, understood those, and will abide by those. If you hadn't checked that box, your registration would not have been approved.

This forum has the distinction of being THE finest classical music discussion on the internet ... we have a great and respected reputation ... we are all (members and staff) going to keep it that way, right?


----------



## sharik

Chi_townPhilly said:


> It's really a matter of "spirit" rather than "letter" of the law


"some are more equal than the others" (c)


----------



## Krummhorn

The Guidelines and Terms of Service have been updated. 

The major change applies to Political and/or Religious topics which are now restricted to Social Groups only. 

As always, the same forum rules that apply on the open boards also apply within Social Groups. While we do not routinely monitor the Social Groups, we will intervene if we receive complaints or reports of bad behavior and will take whatever action necessary to restore order.


----------



## joen_cph

> The major change applies to Political and/or Religious topics which are now restricted to Social Groups only.


I trust this definition will be sufficiently flexible to allow say the dealing with or mentioning of certain political or religious background aspects or stories etc when talking about musical subjects, pieces or musicians and so on.
I understand the working pressure of the moderators, and that some discussions whirl too much into personal confrontation.

But if totally lived up to concerning every post here, censorship will be going too far, IMO.


----------



## KenOC

Yes, it would seem strange to talk about Bach's religious works without reference to his religious beliefs, or (for that matter) Wagner's works without thinking about his political and racial views. I assume the purpose of the new rules is to keep things down to a low roar.


----------



## Taggart

Can't see a problem - statement is "Political and Religious Topics" - seems perfectly clear - Bach wrote masses - discussion of Bach's masses is OK - discussion of tridentine vs ordo novo is not. Simples. Same would apply to composers with odd political views - discussion of composer OK, discussion of views per se - off limits. As ever one keeps the details in the decent obscurity of Latin.


----------



## KenOC

Taggart said:


> Bach wrote masses - discussion of Bach's masses is OK - discussion of tridentine vs ordo novo is not. Simples.


But a comparison of Bach's St Matthew Passion with St John Passion will quickly get into forbidden territory...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

KenOC said:


> But a comparison of Bach's St Matthew Passion with St John Passion will quickly get into forbidden territory...


Yes, of course. I much prefer St. John actually.


----------



## Krummhorn

KenOC said:


> Yes, it would seem strange to talk about Bach's religious works without reference to his religious beliefs, or (for that matter) Wagner's works without thinking about his political and racial views. I assume the purpose of the new rules is to keep things down to a low roar.


That is true ... the point we are trying to drive home here is that there have been times when a thread suddenly derails into a hot button religious and/or political argument between members, and the discussion then turns very ugly ... Tempers flare, and then the reports come rolling in faster than the noon tide, and we wind up closing what was a perfectly good thread to start with.

If a thread is talking about JS Bach and mentions that he was a devout Lutheran, there is absolutely no harm in stating that on the open boards. With that account, we are not debating whether or not the Lutheran religion is right or wrong.

If you want to discuss religious beliefs, do so within a Social Group.


----------

